# Ford and International



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ford and International will be building class 6 and 7 trucks together. So what does this all mean. There is talk about Ford and International also building smaller trucks together, and more diesel engines. Does that mean more than one diesel option for the F 550, or maybe powertrains designed by International and Ford to be built tougher? Only time will tell.

However the 64,000 dollare question in my Brain is this. Ford can't build a class 8 truck on their own, after they sold their class 8 products to Freightliner. However can the build class 8 trucks with International?

Here is more info:

http://dowjones.work.com/index.asp?layout=story_news_main&doc_id=34841

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/businessnews/article/0,2669,ART-49842,FF.html

Geoff


----------

